# Cream Cheese and Avocado Omelet



## deelady (Nov 21, 2008)

*Cream Cheese and Avocado Omelet 

Servings: 2 
Ingredients:
4 eggs
1/4 cup milk salt to taste dash white pepper
1/8 teaspoon paprika
1 1/2 tablespoons butter
1 California avocado, sliced
2 oz. cream cheese, softened chopped chives 

Preparation:
Beat eggs, milk, salt, pepper and paprika together.
Melt butter in a large skillet over medium heat. Tilt
pan to coat all sides evenly. 
Pour egg mixture into pan, tilt to permit uncooked egg to run to sides and bottom. 
Stick egg with a fork to let heat through.
Lower heat and cook 2 to 3 minutes or until egg is slightly firm through. 
Spoon or drop cream cheese across the center of eggs. 
Top with avocado slices and roll the edges of egg over filling. 
Remove from heat and cover for 2 to 3 minutes or until cheese is melted.
Sprinkle with chopped chives. Serve hot. 
Paprika is dried and ground sweet red pepper. It has a very mild flavor and is used widely for its decorative quality. 
*


----------



## snack_pack85 (Nov 21, 2008)

Sounds wonderful, thanks!


----------



## kadesma (Nov 21, 2008)

Yummers..This is a next on the list...Thanks
kadesma


----------



## QSis (Nov 21, 2008)

mmm that sounds wonderful, dee!  Maybe a spoonful of salsa drizzled on top, perhaps?

Wish I had that right now!

Lee


----------



## deelady (Nov 21, 2008)

I first learned of putting cream cheese in eggs from Emeril years ago and I became hooked! I was very skeptical at first but it gave the eggs a whole new level of flavor....and of course you can't go wrong with avocado!!

My other favorite is Cali omelete with fresh tomatoes, and avocado  with swiss cheese and salsa on top  I wish I had one now too Qsis!!


----------

